# M4n78 pro motherboard =(



## dantimao (Jul 15, 2009)

WELL first build ever well second attempt so my friend shipped his broken m2n32 deluxe back and i bought a new M4N78 PRO and i turn it on everything is perfect until i put my cd in 2 install windows vista i go into the bios and tell it to boot from cd drive and i save it then it shuts off and comes back on but nothing shows on the monitor no beep it just turns on i went on the asus forum and people say they had the same problem but they didnt say how to fix.
well heres my setup:

M4N78 pro motherboard
1.5 gb of ram
AMD Phenom X3 8650
2 hdd 320+250=570gbs
cd/dvd drive
XFX GeForce 9600 GSO 768MB PCIe w/Dual 
OCZ 600W Stealth Xtreme Power Supply
linksys wifi adapter

so thats my setup please help me


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Jul 15, 2009)

Does the cd drive show up in the BIOS?


----------



## dantimao (Jul 15, 2009)

yep i choose it to boot first then it restarts then nothing shows on the screen


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Jul 15, 2009)

Try booting with a single stick of RAM in the number 1 slot.

Try each and all of your sticks, one at a time.


----------



## dantimao (Jul 15, 2009)

okay ill try that now  any more troubleshooting tips?


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Jul 15, 2009)

Do you have both the drives (cd and hard drive) plugged into SATA ports?


----------



## dantimao (Jul 15, 2009)

well i tried it and it didnt work


----------



## dantimao (Jul 15, 2009)

well my cd drive is ide


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Jul 15, 2009)

What happens when you keep tapping the Esc key when the pc is booting up?

Do you get a Boot menu?


----------



## dantimao (Jul 15, 2009)

well with one ram stick in i press it and nada happens no boot menu


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Jul 15, 2009)

dantimao said:


> well with one ram stick in i press it and nada happens no boot menu



Are you still getting a BIOS splash screen?

Are you putting the RAM in the #1 slot, or just
a random slot?


----------



## dantimao (Jul 15, 2009)

but when i clear the cmos the boot menu comes up perfectly


----------



## dantimao (Jul 15, 2009)

okay i think that will work better lol 

when i cleared  the cmos and i dont change no settings it works with one ram stick 

and yes i did


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Jul 15, 2009)

Use the Edit button on your last post instead of double posting.

Anyway, so you get a BIOS screen with one stick of RAM or not?

Did you try each stick separately?


----------



## dantimao (Jul 15, 2009)

okay i think that will work better lol 

when i cleared the cmos and i dont change no settings it works with one ram stick 

yes i tried them one by one

i think everything works. its just when i change a setting on the bios and save it. it restarts but nothing shows on the screen


----------



## bomberboysk (Jul 15, 2009)

dantimao said:


> okay i think that will work better lol
> 
> when i cleared the cmos and i dont change no settings it works with one ram stick
> 
> ...


Check that your memory timings and voltages are set correctly in the bios.


----------



## dantimao (Jul 15, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Check that your memory timings and voltages are set correctly in the bios.



well if u read my first message this is my ummm first build so yea i dont know how to do that so ima need help =/


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Jul 15, 2009)

dantimao said:


> when i cleared the cmos and i dont change no settings it works with one ram stick
> 
> yes i tried them one by one
> 
> i think everything works. its just when i change a setting on the bios and save it. it restarts but nothing shows on the screen



What do you mean by "everything" works? Did you get Vista installed?

If you can, leave the BIOS stock and do the "tapping Esc" procedure to get 
your OS installed.


----------



## dantimao (Jul 15, 2009)

Bodaggit23 said:


> What do you mean by "everything" works? Did you get Vista installed?
> 
> If you can, leave the BIOS stock and do the "tapping Esc" procedure to get
> your OS installed.



no i meant the bios work but it wont let me install any os  ima try the "tapping Esc" now


...............well i tried it nothing changed after i left the bios and it said BOOTMGR is missing "press CTRL+ALT+DEL to restart"


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Jul 15, 2009)

dantimao said:


> no i meant the bios work but it wont let me install any os  ima try the "tapping Esc" now
> 
> 
> ...............well i tried it nothing changed after i left the bios and it said BOOTMGR is missing "press CTRL+ALT+DEL to restart"



It's still trying to boot from the hard drive.

There must be one key that you keep tapping at startup to access the boot menu, so you can select to boot from USB, CDROM, or what have you.

Try some of the others I suggested above.


----------



## dantimao (Jul 15, 2009)

Bodaggit23 said:


> It's still trying to boot from the hard drive.
> 
> There must be one key that you keep tapping at startup to access the boot menu, so you can select to boot from USB, CDROM, or what have you.
> 
> Try some of the others I suggested above.



i can enter the boot menu and i can choose it to boot from cd drive but when i save and exit the boot menu it restarts and when it comes back on it shows nothing on the monitor.


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Jul 15, 2009)

That's not what I mean.

You don't need to change the BIOS to boot from the cd, or USB or what have you.

If the "Esc" key is not working, try tapping "F10" or "F12" or "F5" or "F8".

One of those should be the one for the boot menu.


----------



## dantimao (Jul 15, 2009)

Bodaggit23 said:


> That's not what I mean.
> 
> You don't need to change the BIOS to boot from the cd, or USB or what have you.
> 
> ...



ohhhh i see what u mean do u think it wud be in the manual?


----------



## bomberboysk (Jul 15, 2009)

dantimao said:


> ohhhh i see what u mean do u think it wud be in the manual?


When it POSTS, there will be a line at the bottom that says "Press __ To enter Boot Menu", Just like it says "press __ to enter setup"


----------



## dantimao (Jul 15, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> When it POSTS, there will be a line at the bottom that says "Press __ To enter Boot Menu", Just like it says "press __ to enter setup"



well when it post it says "press del to enter setup, press TAB to enter bios post screen"


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Jul 15, 2009)

One of the keys I suggested must bring up a boot menu.

Keep trying different ones.


----------



## dantimao (Jul 15, 2009)

Bodaggit23 said:


> One of the keys I suggested must bring up a boot menu.
> 
> Keep trying different ones.



im trying the whole keyboard im about to smash all the button until one of them works lol


----------



## dantimao (Jul 15, 2009)

OMG I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=)

i just turned it on and i kept pressing every Fkey till it popped up and now im installing my OS thanks for the help!


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Jul 15, 2009)

Which key was it? You'll obviously want to remember it.


----------



## dantimao (Jul 15, 2009)

Bodaggit23 said:


> Which key was it? You'll obviously want to remember it.



ummm i dont know 0_o i already install windows vista now im updating and stuff =p


----------



## bomberboysk (Jul 15, 2009)

Check your manual, you will want it for future reference.


----------

